# House and Roof Washing



## h2o4u

Just thought I'd let everyone know that I own Islander Services LLC. We are the house and roof washers in the area. Locally owned and operated licensed and insured. Our roof washing is a *NON pressure* wash that is recommended by the *A*sphalt *R*oofing *M*anufacturers *A*ssociation. Please call or text me for a free estimate and all PFF members receive a *20% discount!*


Steve @ 850-982-6910


----------



## h2o4u

bump.


----------



## Stargazer2

If any of you guys need your House cleaned (outside)this is the man to call. Steve came out this morning and saved me $1200'00. That is what it would have cost me to have my House painted. Steve cleaned it and it looks like my House has a new coat of paint. You cannot beat his cost with a big stick either. Could not be more pleased. Super nice guy, super good job. :thumbup: 
Thanks Steve


----------



## h2o4u

Thanks Mrs. T for the kind words! I'm glad I had the chance to meet you and just holler if there's anyway I can help you.


----------



## h2o4u

Bump.


----------



## h2o4u

Dirty Roof....Clean it up.

I can clean your roof in time for the holidays and I'm sure your wife would appreciate it.


----------



## h2o4u

It's that time! We can clean sidewalks, driveways, pool decks, patio's and porches. Along with pool enclosures and any type of structural siding we also clean the black streaking visible on alot of the roof's in our area.

Gloeocapsa Magma (black streaks) it's eating your shingles!


----------



## h2o4u

bump for spring cleaning!


----------



## h2o4u

Cleaning gone wild!


----------



## BrianMcCallister

Pressure washers do live up to their billing in that they are incredibly productive and water-conserving. But as with any other piece of outdoor power equipment, you have to select the right machine, then use it correctly.

epdmcoatings.info


----------



## h2o4u

Bump, for a clean future.


----------



## h2o4u

Pro Wash cleans it all from the roof to the curb!


----------



## h2o4u

*Clean is nice!*

If you mean clean...


----------



## h2o4u

*Cleaning Northwest Florida*

Solar panels need to be cleaned to perform optimally, and a new roof is being born!


----------



## h2o4u

Santa needs a clean roof to land on....!


----------

